# Americas Most Beautiful Bike Ride and Tour de Fuzz for FREE



## ebnash (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm going to post this in a couple sections and multiple forums, just so you know. These rides are in the Northern San Francisco Bay Area and Lake Tahoe areas and are road rides.

I registered and paid for both of these rides and do not want them to go to waste. I have a knee injury and both of these are not realistic for me. My friends are either not interested or already signed up themselves, so I'm hoping someone wants one or both of these listed below.

America's Most Beautiful Bike Ride - *This one is gone!*

Tour de Fuzz - 100 mile option (09-14-2019)
This ride is in Sonoma and I bought the 100 mile option. I paid $100 for this ride and its most likely already sold out. I'm pretty sure they will let you downgrade to lower mileage versions at check-in. This is a majorly supported ride and a big BBQ is included at the end of the event. I also paid for an additional BBQ ticket for my wife, so this will be attached to the registration. To transfer this ride, you need to bring the filled out transfer form and there is a $15 administrative fee to transfer rider. Once again, you do not contact them ahead of time. The rider change happens at check in with the form I give you and your $15.

PM me or contact me via email at [email protected] if you are interested.

Thanks,
Erik


----------

